# 79 Chevy Blazer



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

I saw a nice Blazer with Fisher plow set up on it. Truck was in excellant condition with 69k orig. Its a local dealer selling the truck for $2500 with warranty(30 day). I know thats a little steep for a truck of that age, but Ive always loved those square nose front ends, plus was looking for back up truck for plowing. What do you guys think...buying problems?....too equipment horney?.....buy it cause ya luv the old chevy's?...thing will plow till the day it dies? 

My other boring option would be to buy later model plow truck for back up....takes all the fun outta things!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

BACK IN THE DAY 
I ALWAYS WANTED A OLD BLAZER TAKE A FLASH LIGHT AND CHECK THE UNDERNEATH ESPECIALLY UNDER THE DRIVER AND PASS FLOOR WHERE THE FRAME ATTACHES TO THE FLOOR
(AT YOUR FEET) HAVENT SEEN ONE WITHOUT ROT IN A LONG TIME


CARDOCTOR


:waving: 

M--- ISNT A DIRTY WORD


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got a Blazer/pickup conversion. It has served the last 8 years as a plow truck, and holds up great. As long as it isn't rusty, I'd say go for it. I love mine.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Buy it,you can't go wrong with the older Chevy's.Great plow trucks.Like car doctor sais,check underneath carefully,the rear floor area too,and inside the rear tailgate.


----------



## Willie (Feb 6, 2003)

Around that year didn't they have a cracking problem on the frame at the steering box also?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes,they did have a cracking problem,but it's an easy fix.Weld it up,and install a brace,will cure it.They do make a kit for it.


----------



## 68bullit (Feb 4, 2003)

as being a man with many blazers id look at the rear last crossmember(very last)of the body.basically under the rear tailgate as these rot out and are very hard to fix.

floors,cab mounts,rockers and stuff are very easy and you can buy these dirt cheap but that back section would have to come from a donor.

frame around steering box is a problem,cracks at plow mounts can be also if the previous owner was a newbie.

being a 79 front axles(10bolts)and rear axles(12 bolts)and transfer cases(np203s) are very plentiful


----------



## GoSlo (Jan 2, 2002)

"floors,cab mounts,rockers and stuff are very easy and you can buy these dirt cheap but that back section would have to come from a donor."


You can buy the part from JC Whitney underbed floor panel $129.95


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

LMC Truck has them as well.

You could also buy a complete fiberglass body and say goodbye to rust forever! They are not cheap though.

~Chuck


----------



## 68bullit (Feb 4, 2003)

the only repair panels ive seen more like a FASIA rather than a structural crossmember as originally.

also if you were to try and replace with a doner its a ***** because its inwoven between the 2 quarter panels and keeps both quareters straight when the top is removed.

yes it can be done but shes a lot of work.

the panels ive seen basically allows you to put your tailgate hinges through but the corners may sag if the rest is shot.


----------



## dionysus777 (Feb 13, 2003)

*cracked frame at stearing box*

Since i have a 79 surburban similar to the blazer in many ways
i wonder what the symptoms of this problem might be (Crack in the frame by steering box). I ask this because i've noticed my truck has a lot of play in the steering, and sometimes it all of a sudden pulls to the left.At about the same time the power steering seems to quit and the truck is very hard to steer.Then just as suddenly the power steering is fine and the truck drives straight.I love my truck ,but it is old (I good shape though) and every model has its quirks [email protected]


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have never noticed any symptoms with the cracked frame,but then again i repair them before they get to bad.

You could have a bunch of different problems.Check for loose front end components,loose ps belt,bad pump or box.That's not a problem i would want to be driving around with.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have never noticed any symptoms with the cracked frame,but then again i repair them before they get to bad.

You could have a bunch of different problems.Check for loose front end components,loose ps belt,bad pump or box.That's not a problem i would want to be driving around with.


----------



## 68bullit (Feb 4, 2003)

another thing that happens with all the older chev products is people will remove the front bumper to install a plow or maybe a bodi lift and this causes the frame to FLEX diagonally

ive seen this many times and what happens is the frame will now be an unequal length paralellagram(diamond shape)and will flex on the frame rivets.

the front bumper has those 45 degree outer bumper brackets and these help prevent this. front and back


----------



## Willie (Feb 6, 2003)

Look to see if you have unusual wear on the inside passenger front tire?


----------

